
Don't be ransacked: Securing your Elasticsearch cluster properly - bartread
http://code972.com/blog/2017/01/107-dont-be-ransacked-securing-your-elasticsearch-cluster-properly
======
bartread
As it says in the first line of the article, this looks very much like what
happened with MongoDB recently including (I suspect) that the data has just
been deleted and replaced rather than copied/backed up by the black hats.

